# Old White RINO and Michelle Obama enjoy a leisurely walk



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Thanks ODIE !!*










*Go Ahead and Steal these.,,, I did.*

http://woodstermangotwood.blogspot.com/


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

*Doctor Howard… Doctor Fine… Doctor Howard!*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*WHOOP! ... WHOOP! ... WHOOP!*


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Probably just a little something she picked up while jet setting around on Air Force 2.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I think that "old white Rino" might actually be Nancy Pelosi….if you look closely around the face and buttocks, it resembles her!!


----------

